# People Find Pig In Hurricane And Make Him Their Son | The Dodo Comeback Kids



## Robert59 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2020)

Robert59 said:


>


This is one of the sweetest animal videos I've ever seen. Thanks for posting!


----------



## jujube (Feb 27, 2020)

What a great video.  I was grinning all the way through.


----------

